# Request to the mods and what others think



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

As I have said before I am back again after a four year hiatus from slots.

I missed out in the mega g's when they hit,and want to get up to speed on them.
I've been a fan of the super g and mainly the g3 for a long time now and this chassis seems like a natural progression in my magnet car evolution.

Anyways,sure would be nice to have some stickies in this forum that deal with different platforms.

One for tjets,AFX,mega g,super g,etc.

Maybe something like "Everything you ever needed to know about(insert chassis here)".

A lot easier then using the search button.

Thoughts??

Thinking back,and I could be wrong,I think I was the trouble maker who suggested this sub forum a few years back.

Mike


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Mike(^RacerX^) said:


> As I have said before I am back again after a four year hiatus from slots.
> 
> I missed out in the mega g's when they hit,and want to get up to speed on them.
> I've been a fan of the super g and mainly the g3 for a long time now and this chassis seems like a natural progression in my magnet car evolution.
> ...


Wouldn't work. In no time at all the stickys would be loaded with junk.

Here's what would work if someone took the time to scan a lot of threads (and I have thought about doing this for myself). Create a thread of threads. This would simply be a post that listed threads which really give out vital hints, info and tips with a one line description of the thread's purpose. This thread would need to be locked and updateable only by an slotcar admin so it doesn't fill with useless comments. Then if you wanted to learn something, you could scan the list of threads looking for those that fit what you are looking for.

It would look something like this:

Pancake Tuning:

Tuning a JL car: hobbytalk.com\abcd
Fixing a warped chassis: hobbytalk.com\efgh

etc.

Joe


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Good idea on both parts...


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Grandcheapskate said:


> Wouldn't work. In no time at all the stickys would be loaded with junk.
> 
> Here's what would work if someone took the time to scan a lot of threads (and I have thought about doing this for myself). Create a thread of threads. This would simply be a post that listed threads which really give out vital hints, info and tips with a one line description of the thread's purpose. This thread would need to be locked and updateable only by an slotcar admin so it doesn't fill with useless comments. Then if you wanted to learn something, you could scan the list of threads looking for those that fit what you are looking for.
> 
> ...


Good idea Joe.

A thread of threads is a good idea.Works well on some of the forums of my other hobbies.

Mike


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Mike(^RacerX^) said:


> Good idea Joe.
> 
> A thread of threads is a good idea.Works well on some of the forums of my other hobbies.
> 
> Mike


her, here!
I nominate Mike RacerX, can I get a second?

?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I believe granma and granpa called that an "index".


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I agree it would have to be a locked thread because of the normal chitchat that occurs naturally with a tip thread. Granted, a lot of ideas get exchanged within that chitchat, but the extra fluff makes it a hard read.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Or even a directory of Threads. (Index)


Rob


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

If guys would put something together And send it to me .I would post it and lock it. When you get a new tip I would unlock it and add it to the post. I all for it. I also would put a stricky to it. Great idea. Lendell


----------

